# DIY Scatter guard? Cheap pans?



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

Ok so I WAS really happy using fleece...but seems like my boys are just going crazy with the pooping & just in general making a mess & also chewing holes into it. Also I washed all their blankets for the first time (I have several) & I use a strong detergent (Tide Sport) & the urine odor is still there! I think I am going to go back to using Aspen...but of course we all know this kind of bedding won't work with the pans that come with the DCN. I looked at their own deeper pans which cost 20bucks each & have terrible reviews. Also looked at some on Bass Equipment website which were recommended & they cost even more! Is there a way to DIY the CN to be scatter proof or are there any cheap pans anywhere else that can be used?


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Check out some coroplast.


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

I used black duct tape around the exterior of my old bird cage before I litter trained my girls. Two strips is close to 3", but you have to change it when you change the litter because obviously stuff gets stuck to it. It is cheap, though... But not ideal. Otherwise I'd check out some chloroplast


----------



## GerbilGuru (Feb 25, 2013)

Chloroplast?


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

oopsy, I have a lot of typos! I meant coroplast!


----------



## Kaliloca (Jan 24, 2013)

I do the duct tape, but I do it a bit differently. I put the tape, sticky side to sticky side. I make a long piece this way. I make enough to go around the sides and back. Then I wrap it around. I can make it as tall or short as I want. I tape it at each side of the cage with an extra piece of duct tape. I do the doors separately/individually. The rats don't chew it too badly. They used to chew it a lot when I first put it in. Now that they're used to it being there, they basically ignore it. 

I still use liners, but I'm going to be trying the zilla liners tomorrow. I want to see if they work better then the fleece/fabric liners.


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

Thanks guys! Yeh I am still wondering about the Zilla liners too & if they have one big enough for the bottom of the CN & how much it would cost! But I'm hesitant especially if my boys would just chew right thru it! I'm kinda bummed about the fleece as it looks nice...but oh well, rats will be rats lol!


----------



## Kaliloca (Jan 24, 2013)

The liners that zilla makes aren't big enough for the CN cages. You have to cut and sew them if you want a solid piece. You can get the ones for a 125 gallon terrarium and it will do 1 level. You just need to cut it in 3 equal pieces and sew 2 of them together. I got mine yesterday. I just have to figure out the best way for me to sew them together. I have the ones on the shelves already and, so far, they're not even attempting to chew them. You can't use the clips for keeping them in place in the CN cages. Need to figure out a good way to keep them in place.


----------



## CarrieD (Nov 20, 2011)

You can look into cement mixing tubs from a home improvement store. I got mine at Lowe's for $14. 
http://www.lowes.com/pd_19252-1569-...currentURL=?Ntt=cement+mixing+tray&facetInfo=

They're very deep - almost too deep - and they have curved bottoms so you will lose some floor space. Also because of this curve, I don't think you'd be able to use them upstairs in an open cage - you could cut out an opening, but they'd be able to get between the pan and the cage. If you go for the one from Lowes you'll have to trim the rim of the pan a bit, but you can do that with a box cutter. Home Depot carries one that fits right in, but it's really rounded on the bottom and I didn't like it. 


This set up is for degus, btw, and I've modified it a bit since, but you get the idea.


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU  I live close to a Lowes & my DCN is separated so 2 of those pans should work! $14 each is better than $20+ shipping! & my fiance can be quite the handy man when he's in the right mood, so if I need them altered/trimmed I know he can do it.


----------



## CarrieD (Nov 20, 2011)

You're very welcome.  A box cutter and a yard stick is what I used to trim the edge - you have to score it a few times and then you can cut right through.


----------

